
Making sense of the early-2000s warming slowdown [pdf] - duncan_bayne
http://www.nature.com/nclimate/journal/v6/n3/pdf/nclimate2938.pdf
======
duncan_bayne
It might be worth mentioning that this article was co-written by Michael Mann,
of 'hockey stick' fame.

